# All things Vintage for those who love  it..post it here



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Please post anything you remember fondly from the past...and would love to share, music, photos, anything at all

All things Vintage here..

Great Vintage Radio ( Wireless)  Music


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Please post anything you remember fondly from the past...and would love to share, music, photos, anything at all
> 
> All things Vintage here..
> 
> Great Vintage Radio ( Wireless)  Music


I actually had that radio in the photo! I converted it into an intercom in a 3 story house we owned at the time.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Please post anything you remember fondly from the past...and would love to share, music, photos, anything at all
> 
> All things Vintage here..
> 
> Great Vintage Radio ( Wireless)  Music


What do you want to see? 

You have seen my jukebox. I think you have seen my vintage MG car. Like you I have a prewar wireless and a prewar bicycle. As yet I don't have the old Bakelite, phone. But I have the original 1960's plastic rotary dial handset that was issued to us in 1968. Most of my wardrobe is either vintage or copies of. I could so easily monopolise your thread Holly, so best leave it to others, unless of course you think differently!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> What do you want to see?
> View attachment 250646
> You have seen my jukebox. I think you have seen my vintage MG car. Like you I have a prewar wireless and a prewar bicycle. As yet I don't have the old Bakelite, phone. But I have the original 1960's plastic rotary dial handset that was issued to us in 1968. Most of my wardrobe is either vintage or copies of. I could so easily monopolise your thread Holly, so best leave it to others, unless of course you think differently!


yes I've seen all of your fabulous vintage things, but many may not have HC, so post away please...


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> What do you want to see?
> View attachment 250646
> You have seen my jukebox. I think you have seen my vintage MG car. Like you I have a prewar wireless and a prewar bicycle. As yet I don't have the old Bakelite, phone. But I have the original 1960's plastic rotary dial handset that was issued to us in 1968. Most of my wardrobe is either vintage or copies of. I could so easily monopolise your thread Holly, so best leave it to others, unless of course you think differently!


I love old stuff, I want to see your MG, will dig around some old threads see if I can find it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

I had this dansette ...


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I've seen all of your fabulous vintage things, but many may not have HC, so post away please...


With your permission then:


iksentrik said:


> I love old stuff, I want to see your MG, will dig around some old threads see if I can find it.


No need to dig around, meet Jessica, our MG. The one on the left.



We still have the first phone that we were issued with.


As Holly mentioned, the radio was originally known as a wireless in the UK.
This one dates back to 1922. I know that because my grandparents bought 
new, in the year that my mother was born.


Apologies for the poor quality of my phone camera. This is
my wife, Tina, in her sewing cabin. The ironing board dates 
back to the late 1920's. She uses it as a cutting table for small
components of a garment, like sleeves.


Following my hip replacement, my surgeon recommended
cycling and swimming as good exercise. This bicycle has been
in my sister's shed forever, I remember it as a child. Not 
having a crossbar, it made it so easy with my very tender hip.
My wife made the vintage style trousers, the hat and blazer
my wife came across on a trader's stall at a vintage festival.
They get so many comments and compliments.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> With your permission then:
> 
> No need to dig around, meet Jessica, our MG. The one on the left.
> View attachment 250650
> ...


You have made my morning! Thank you, I love your style!


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 17, 2022)

This is a photo of 1920's Hollywood royalty. He's called Douglas Fairbanks Jnr.
The young lady is Mary Pickford. Do you like his shoes? I love them.

Did you know that a shoemaker is not a cobbler? A shoemaker is called
a Cordwainer, and I know a very good one.


We think of vintage as something way back, but the 
way technology progresses it makes my first cell phone
positively vintage. 

We don't actually own a steam engine, but it was a privilege to get photo
bombed by Hercules.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

I knew that a cobbler is not a shoemaker, HC.. because it's the family business on my paternal side..  my grandfathers had shops.. and it was my father's first trade


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

I love the shoes HC, I had a pair similar in the 1990's, we called them "Browns" and they were sooo expensive. I wore them out 3 times and the last time I took them for repair the guy just looked at me an said "Ain't gonna happen".


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2022)

My dad on his Harley


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 17, 2022)

Just for iksentrik a close up of our MG. It was a glorious day.

One of the popular male fashions just before WW2 was that of the sports blazer. It's certainly not something that my family members who were around back then could afford. That aside, I do like to wear that style. Blazers, baggy trousers and fedora hats. Here's a couple.



The UK used to have an education grading system called the eleven plus.
When I passed my eleven plus exam in 1956, my father bought me this as a reward.
It's still in use today. People are both shocked and pleasantly surprised with a
greeting written in ink, with a fountain pen.

And, I still have my school satchel, I really am a hoarder.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 17, 2022)

I do believe I am one of two vintage items here.  The other one is hubby.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I knew that a cobbler is not a shoemaker, HC.. because it's the family business on my paternal side..  my grandfathers had shops.. and it was my father's first trade


Back in the day Holly, there were so many shoe shops:

So many cobblers too. Trainers were unheard of.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 17, 2022)

*@hollydolly your videos are showing as "unavailable"*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2022)

Little Golden Records


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

My Grandfather's straight razor. He bought it when he was 15 from his father's store in Minneapolis just before he came to Canada in 1906. He shaved with it for the rest of his life and it was passed to me when he died.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *@hollydolly your videos are showing as "unavailable"*


Can anyone else not see the videos ?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

iksentrik said:


> My Grandfather's straight razor. He bought it when he was 15 from his father's store in Minneapolis just before he came to Canada in 1906. He shaved with it for the rest of his life and it was passed to me when he died.


my grandad had one like that too.. and he kept his strop which looked like this. hanging on the bathroom wall next to  the sink


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> my grandad had one like that too.. and he kept his strop which looked like this. hanging on the bathroom wall next to  the sink


Mine still hangs there.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can anyone else not see the videos ?


I can see and play them, it might be a regional thing. Content is sometimes blocked by country.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

iksentrik said:


> I can see and play them, it might be a regional thing. Content is sometimes blocked by country.


yes that's true and very frustrating.. sorry @Marie5656 , it might be a regional thing for you..


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

*my favorite thing from the past was watching Bandstand with Dick Clark when it aired in Philly where I lived*.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I grew up listening to all these songs on the radio every day, Holly.  Everyone of those above brought back memories of even when I was a toddler.  First thing in the morning, my mother put the Make Believe Ballroom on the radio.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> my grandad had one like that too.. and he kept his strop which looked like this. hanging on the bathroom wall next to  the sink


My grandfather's razor.


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 17, 2022)

re:   ironing board in post 9:   The Twin is here!!    It is sturdy, never tips or collapses, originally from the Salvation Army in the 1960's.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)

We had this phone pre-ww2.  The number went where the dial is in later years, and when you lifted the earpiece, an operator came on and asked, "number please."


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I do believe I am one of two vintage items here.  The other one is hubby.


*Believe me you and Hubby are not alone here!*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 250658
> This is a photo of 1920's Hollywood royalty. He's called Douglas Fairbanks Jnr.
> The young lady is Mary Pickford. Do you like his shoes? I love them.
> View attachment 250659
> ...





horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 250658
> This is a photo of 1920's Hollywood royalty. He's called Douglas Fairbanks Jnr.
> The young lady is Mary Pickford. Do you like his shoes? I love them.
> View attachment 250659
> ...


I have a pair of Bass spectator loafers I wear on occasion.  Everyone loves them.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

BC Flash said:


> re:   ironing board in post 9:   The Twin is here!!    It is sturdy, never tips or collapses, originally from the Salvation Army in the 1960's.


I was going to mention HC's wife's Ironing Board because it's identical to the one my mum had ..all wood


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> We had this phone pre-ww2.  The number went where the dial is in later years, and when you lifted the earpiece, an operator came on and asked, "number please."


I grew up in a village of 500, at one point we lived half a block from the Cental Office as we called the local switchboard. I was maybe 4 years old and used to visit the girls there regularly. I would sit on it their laps while they directed calls. That was a little piece of heaven, they were so good to me. I remember my grandparent's number was "66" and the local grocer was "28".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

These are just a few of my own personal collection of Vintage UK Phones...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Please post anything you remember fondly from the past...and would love to share, music, photos, anything at all
> 
> All things Vintage here..


Heh, when we visit shops of vintage things, I see all my old toys

Stopped at a place that was filled with toy cars
Loved that store

But
What caught my eye was this little replica of a pedal car





*My *pedal car!




All the mechanics work on it, just like the real deal





I paid too much for it
Not sorry


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

this is a long vintage Christmas playlist...  so to help you find your favourite if you so wish,  here's the Playlist time stamp for all the songs..






​ 0:00 Frosty the Snowman (1950)
2:30 The Jolly Old Man In The Bright Red Suit (1949)
4:50 Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town (1949)
7:25 Christmas Candy (1950)
10:14 Winter Wonderland (1947)
12:22 Blue Christmas (1949)
15:24 The Christmas Song (1947)
18:11 A Marshmallow World (1950)
20:54 Jingle Bells (1963)
23:09 Santa Claus Is Coming To Town (1962)
24:56 Santa Claus For President (1947)
27:23 Snowy White Snow & Jingle Bells (1950)
29:37 The Mistletoe Kiss (1949)
31:35 What Am I Gonna Do This Christmas? (1950)
34:16 Merry Christmas Waltz (1949)
36:38 On This Christmas Eve (1949)
39:40 Little Jack Frost Get Lost (1949)
42:28 Jolly Old Saint Nicholas (1949)
45:19 Jingle Bells (1939)
47:57 The Sleigh (1950)
50:22 Winter Wonderland (1949)
53:53 All Around The Christmas Tree (1940)
55:46 Christmas Roses (1952)
58:10 The Angels Sang (1960)
1:00:19 Silent Night, Holy Night (1953)
1:02:58 What Are You Doing New Year's Eve? (1947)
1:06:03 Sleigh Ride (1950)
1:08:42 Blue Christmas (1948)
1:11:24 Auld Lang Syne (1946)
1:14:35 Silent Night (1940)
1:17:47 A Marshmallow World (1950)
1:20:36 White Christmas (1942)
1:22:19 Under The Mistletoe (1941)
1:24:18 Jingle Bells (1934)
1:26:31 Christmas In Killarney (1950)
1:28:54 Don't Wait 'Til The Night Before Christmas (1938)
1:30:38 Jingle Bells (1948)
1:33:22 'Twas The Night Before Christmas (1951)
1:40:49 An Old Christmas Card (1949)
1:43:57 Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (1938)
1:46:46 White Christmas (1950)
1:49:58 I Want You For Christmas (1937)
1:52:43 He'll Be Coming Down The Chimney (1951)
1:55:20 Jing-A-Ling Jing-A-Ling (1950)
1:58:21 'Twas The Night Before Christmas (1950)


----------



## Been There (Nov 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> With your permission then:
> 
> No need to dig around, meet Jessica, our MG. The one on the left.
> View attachment 250650
> ...


Is the MG for sale?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> We had this phone pre-ww2. The number went where the dial is in later years, and when you lifted the earpiece, an operator came on and asked, "number please."


We had that in the '50s

Even made a poster of it for my iPhone wielding thirty something buds that kept poking at their phones to communicate


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)

I wish I had this one-



Antique 1930's Restored Pure Zenith Art Deco Tube Radio Model 6D 315 - Plays Excellent​ 
$419.95 (Etsy)


----------



## Been There (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)

My aunt had a stove just like this when I was a child. She was a lot older than my mother.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 17, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 250665
> Just for iksentrik a close up of our MG. It was a glorious day.
> 
> One of the popular male fashions just before WW2 was that of the sports blazer. It's certainly not something that my family members who were around back then could afford. That aside, I do like to wear that style. Blazers, baggy trousers and fedora hats. Here's a couple.
> ...


I have a Waterman pen that is remarkably similar although certainly not as old as yours. Side-by-side the visual difference is minimal. Mine uses cartridges and does not get used except at Christmas when I sit down and write notes in cards. They write so very smoothly.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 17, 2022)

These are heavy iron pliers which go back to when ex and I bought first house in 1966
I kept the tool box when we parted company and I won't part with these pliers
They expand to quite a width and I still use them to open tops on bottle , jars etc., especially now .


----------



## Been There (Nov 17, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I have a Waterman pen that is remarkably similar although certainly not as old as yours. Side-by-side the visual difference is minimal. Mine used cartridges and does not get used except at Christmas when I sit down and write notes in cards. They write so very smoothly.


I have an astronaut’s pen that writes upside down and I also “had” a pen from Clinton when he signed the NAFTA agreement. I donated that pen to my high school alumni’s association when they had an auction to raise money for the local food bank during the holiday season.I didn’t think it was worth much, but someone bid seventy-some dollars for it, which surprised me.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)

My little boy loved his Big Wheel!


----------



## Been There (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> my grandad had one like that too.. and he kept his strop which looked like this. hanging on the bathroom wall next to  the sink


My Gramps had one in the bathroom. He used a straight razor to shave. After I graduated college and was in the Marines, I bought him an electric razor, which he let sit in his one dresser drawer for almost 2 years before trying it. He used it for about a month and then in his letter to me he said he was sorry, but he went back to his razor. I told him no need to apologize. You use what makes you happy. I tried using the straight razor, but it seemed like a lot of work.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 250745


HA! I remember it well ..we had one  very similar when we were first married


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> HA! I remember it well ..we had one  very similar when we were first married


We did too. In fact I think it's the same one!


----------



## Been There (Nov 18, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> View attachment 250745


I still have one of these (AM/FM receiver) as part of a components system I bought somewhere overseas at a great price. Its a Sony and everything still plays great. It also has a cassette deck. The turntable I bought separate and it is a Technics. I think I may have a picture of it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 18, 2022)

Been There said:


> Is the MG for sale?


We couldn't part with it, but there is a strong market for vintage MG's, you just need to keep looking.


Kay & Co Ltd was a mail-order catalogue business, with offices and warehouses throughout the United Kingdom. It was a very successful company, This machine dates back to 1899, Kay pioneered "Own Brand," this machine might have started life in The Singer Sewing Machine factory. A price deal between the two companies would allow Kay to sell with their own label. Supermarkets today sell a lot of "Own Brand," something Kay pioneered way back.

This is one of the wedding presents that we received back in 1968. The weights are all imperial, as in pounds and ounces.
These scales have given a lifetime's service and will go on & on much longer than we will.

This is a 1955 Japanese Taron 35mm camera and case. It's still in good working order although
with digital being so easy, just a matter of plugging the camera to the computer, 35mm film
has become a cumbersome faff. Still wouldn't part with the camera though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can anyone else not see the videos ?


The last two say unavailable.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 18, 2022)

When you see our vintage looking clothes you might wonder how they look so new. The answer is that my wife has a considerable collection of original patterns, and sometimes, if she's very lucky, she's even come across vintage fabric that has sat in a drawer for decades.

Look carefully at our car on the left. My wife is wearing a yellow dress. She came across the fabric at a jumble sale.
Amongst the folds of the fabric was an invoice dated 1947. The dress is made from a pattern of a similar date,
and just to complete the coincidence, 1947 is the year of manufacture of our car. Our appearance that day went down
well, so many times we were asked to pose. By the way, the scene is The New Forest run organised by the MG car club.

Let me give you a better view of that dress, seen here with some strange fellow.


The lady not only made her dress, my shirt and trousers, she also found
the blazer that I am wearing at some vintage event or other.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> The last two say unavailable.


that's a shame Ruthanne, can't do anything about it unfortunately.. other people can see it, so it has to be a regional thing..


----------



## Remy (Nov 18, 2022)

@horseless carriage Great pictures. Your wife is an excellent seamstress. I didn't know she made clothes. Real vintage patterns and fabrics are highly sought after.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2022)

​




​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

I remember when I was a kid that it was a fun thing to do to go to the nearest Railway station and take down the numbers of every locomotive that passed through.. and we'd compare with others... we also did the same thing with cars... nowhere near the number of cars on the road back then as today.. but how easily we were pleased during play time...

here's a Video dating back to 1957..long before I was old enough to collect numbers..at  London Euston Station


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

When we moved into this house 43 years ago this coming January.. ( 1980)... we found this same  vintage Vac cleaner in the loft ...apparently it's from the 1930's.. we decided not to throw it away.. and it's still up there in a corner after all these years


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 19, 2022)

Do people still use opera glasses at th theatre??
These were given to me by the ex way back in our happy days when we went to see live stage shows so they are close to 60 years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Do people still use opera glasses at th theatre??
> These were given to me by the ex way back in our happy days when we went to see live stage shows so they are close to 60 years old.
> 
> View attachment 251061


they do actually still wear them .. altho' they tend to be smaller these days..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2022)

My mother and her brother used this to make our family's twice yearly
keilbasa haul. (Christmas and Easter)

As children, my cousin and I sat at her little kiddie table and tied off the ends of the casings with string they cut up for it.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 19, 2022)

Not the classic of @horseless carriage's but comes with a unique story. When I moved to my current address in 2012, it's room and board, so I live with a family, there was a crate in the garden shed that of which no one knew the contents. Nosey me, opened it to find this bike. It still had the factory cardboard wrapping on the bars and had never been ridden.

It seems their Grandfather, who built the house, bought the bike for his wife in the early 1970's, she refused to have anything to do with it, so he packed it in a crate, and there it remained for me to find some 40 years later.


----------



## iksentrik (Nov 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> My mother and her brother used this to make our family's twice yearly
> keilbasa haul. (Christmas and Easter)
> 
> As children, my cousin and I sat at her little kiddie table and tied off the ends of the casings with string they cut up for it.


I've turned the handle on one of those many a time. My mother would save the leftovers for the week and it was my job to put them through the grinder so she could make what she called goulash.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2022)

Too easy... All things Vintage?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

This was the entire storage in one of our kitchens' when I was small.. my mother had for the food, and the cutlery and dishes.. 







 the bread bin went in the middle and we'd prepare the brad or sandiwches on the drop down leaf .. I can barely believe it now.. and if I hadn't have been there I would find it difficult to believe that she managed with just that for 6 of us..


----------



## Bella (Nov 22, 2022)

My husband had this metal icebox when I met him. He painted it black. Mine is in better shape than the one pictured. It's in perfect condition. It's my liquor cabinet.


----------



## Jules (Nov 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I wish I had this one-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Saturday, I saw almost the same radio in a blog I read.  I’d never seen one like these.


----------



## Victoria (Nov 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> My little boy loved his Big Wheel!


Oh my goodness! I loved riding that! I thought they were the greatest thing in the world!


----------



## Victoria (Nov 24, 2022)

Great thread, I love it!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Bus conductors ticket machine...


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Bus conductors ticket machine...


Now there's the prompt of a reminisce. All the popular seaside resorts needed temporary help during the summer season. Jetting off to the Costa Paquette wasn't far away, but for now it was, two weeks in a rain sodden deck chair on Brighton pier.

In those days before mass car ownership the mode of travel for most people was, public transport. You would see large families gathering on a platform at one of London's stations, suitcases packed, kids all excited and even the weather would be agreeable, sometimes.

Once ensconced in their boarding house, it was always a boarding house, working families couldn't afford even the cheapest hotels, so it was a boarding house with a draconian landlady. So, once ensconced it was everyone down to the beach and to get there, it was all on the bus.

Back in those days the buses were always packed and during the summer months the bus companies hired casual labour to help make up the shortfall. That's how I became a bus conductor in Bournemouth for ten weeks. There was a vacancy advertised on the notice board at my college, not just one vacancy, you could go to many destinations. Have to admit I didn't enjoy the experience, the following two summer breaks I spent at Ramsgate, working in my grandmother's fish & chip shop. Far more preferable and I got o spend some of the money she gave me at the Dreamland Funfair in Margate.

But going back to Bournemouth, I must show you the kind of bus that I worked on. We called them Trolley Busses, I know that trolley has different definitions throughout the English speaking world but an electric bus with overhead pick up was always a trolley bus in Britspeak.

The last image of the open top bus, it was always a popular attraction in good weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Nice memories @horseless carriage ..  I barely remember trolley buses.. I was about 5 when they were discontinued in the city..

My father however was a bus conductor before he became a Bus driver.. and he always brought his ticket machine home, and we'd watch as he inserted all the various colours of tickets into the machine..  It was surprisingly heavy for a thing they had to wear around their neck all day long..


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 25, 2022)

Been There said:


> I still have one of these (AM/FM receiver) as part of a components system I bought somewhere overseas at a great price. Its a Sony and everything still plays great. It also has a cassette deck. The turntable I bought separate and it is a Technics. I think I may have a picture of it.
> 
> View attachment 250794


Still have the rec'vr and the big speakers!
They're now stored in my entertainment center in my living room.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 25, 2022)

Did anyone ever own a twin tub washing machine? The one on the left is just like the one that we bought for our first home.
The old tub is now a plant holder and that foot stool looking thing on the left is called an agitator. It does, by hand, exactly what an automatic washing machine does. You have to oscillate it back and forth. Our twin tub got sold off to a collector, he was a neighbour who owned a domestic appliance store. I didn't actually see what he had done because we had moved away from the area, but I heard that he had it restored and displayed it in his shop.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2022)

A classic air vaporizer made of green glass. I have 2 of these. I remember my mom setting it up when I was sick as a kid. There a little reservior under where the steam comes out you could put Vicks or Save the Baby.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2022)

A bride doll I got for Christmas when I was 8 years old (1960) and her accessories. I still have her. I left her in her nightgown and robe - she looks more comfortable that way. I gave her a haircut at one time.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 252211View attachment 252212
> Did anyone ever own a twin tub washing machine? The one on the left is just like the one that we bought for our first home.
> The old tub is now a plant holder and that foot stool looking thing on the left is called an agitator. It does, by hand, exactly what an automatic washing machine does. You have to oscillate it back and forth. Our twin tub got sold off to a collector, he was a neighbour who owned a domestic appliance store. I didn't actually see what he had done because we had moved away from the area, but I heard that he had it restored and displayed it in his shop.


yes my mother had a twin tub, and I had one at this house right up until about 1990...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Gas stations and Heavy traffic..Los Angeles 1973


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 29, 2022)

In the Still of the Night-The Five Satins-original song-1956 - YouTube


----------



## Jules (Nov 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Did anyone ever own a twin tub washing machine?


Yes.  As I calculated the year, I realize it was 1973.


----------



## Tom52 (Nov 29, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 252211View attachment 252212
> Did anyone ever own a twin tub washing machine? The one on the left is just like the one that we bought for our first home.
> The old tub is now a plant holder and that foot stool looking thing on the left is called an agitator. It does, by hand, exactly what an automatic washing machine does. You have to oscillate it back and forth. Our twin tub got sold off to a collector, he was a neighbour who owned a domestic appliance store. I didn't actually see what he had done because we had moved away from the area, but I heard that he had it restored and displayed it in his shop.




Funny you mention double tub washing machines.  In my younger years I worked for a company (Dexter) that made these old style washing machines for many years.  They may still be making them today for third world countries.

When I was a kid most everyone in the neighborhood had one of these in the basement.  I remember when messing around with one about 8 years of age I got my hand caught in the ringer. That hurt!


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 29, 2022)

No idea how old this is or isn't......picked it up in Riyadh 30+ years ago.......someone had attempted to fix the handle with a piece of bone, (bone from what I dunno).


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> When we moved into this house 43 years ago this coming January.. ( 1980)... we found this same  vintage Vac cleaner in the loft ...apparently it's from the 1930's.. we decided not to throw it away.. and it's still up there in a corner after all these years


Looks like my old Elctrolux.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 29, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Do people still use opera glasses at th theatre??
> These were given to me by the ex way back in our happy days when we went to see live stage shows so they are close to 60 years old.
> 
> View attachment 251061


My son has mine.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 29, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> My mother and her brother used this to make our family's twice yearly
> keilbasa haul. (Christmas and Easter)
> 
> As children, my cousin and I sat at her little kiddie table and tied off the ends of the casings with string they cut up for it.


I wish I had kept my mom's.  It did so much and I loved using it.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 29, 2022)

When I wasn't riding my bike, I clipped these skates onto my shoes and off I went.  Wore the skate key around my neck like a necklace.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Looks like my old Elctrolux.


it could well be.. I can't remember, it's a very long time since I've seen it up there. The Electrolux factory was in a nearby town ... so lots of people in this area had a lot of Electrolux things right up until it closed in the 90's


----------



## Victoria (Nov 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Gas stations and Heavy traffic..Los Angeles 1973


Wow, I love it! Look at those cars! I couldn't tell how much gas was back then. Amazing.  


Nemo2 said:


> No idea how old this is or isn't......picked it up in Riyadh 30+ years ago.......someone had attempted to fix the handle with a piece of bone, (bone from what I dunno).
> View attachment 253006


Wow, what is that?


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2022)

WE must have been posh, because we had a 'posser' which we always refered to as a 'posher', don't you know. 

And ours was even more posh..... because it had a longer pole.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2022)

timoc said:


> WE must have been posh, because we had a 'posser' which we always refered to as a 'posher', don't you know.
> View attachment 253058
> And ours was even more posh..... because it had a longer pole.


Is that what I think it is?


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Is that what I think it is?


Don't know what you think it is, but it looks like a medieval toilet plunger to me.


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Is that what I think it is?






Nemo2 said:


> Don't know what you think it is, but it looks like a medieval toilet plunger to me.



Now ladies, behave yourselves, you can see in the picture below a posser standing on the floor beside a wash-tub. The posser was used for agitating/pressing the clothes in the tub. 

Honestly, you ladies!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 4, 2022)

timoc said:


> Now ladies, behave yourselves, you can see in the picture below a posser standing on the floor beside a wash-tub. The posser was used for agitating/pressing the clothes in the tub.
> 
> Honestly, you ladies!!
> 
> ...



Oooooh I see!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 4, 2022)

timoc said:


> Now ladies, behave yourselves, you can see in the picture below a posser standing on the floor beside a wash-tub. The posser was used for agitating/pressing the clothes in the tub.
> 
> Honestly, you ladies!!
> 
> ...


Ohhh, back in the days when women 'didn't work'...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

Vintage winter radio playlist including original commercials


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 19, 2022)

Good old TV with tin foil on the rabbit ears and a vise grip to change channels because the knob broke off.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 19, 2022)

Now I have been wondering about this pic I got of this squirrel on a what ??
@timoc  could it be a  more vintage posser 
whadya think...


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Now I have been wondering about this pic I got of this squirrel on a what ??
> Tmoc could it be a  more vintage posser View attachment 257165
> whadya think...
> 
> View attachment 257166


"Armchair, feet up, with a 4% annual digestion rate that's me done with foraging."


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 19, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Now I have been wondering about this pic I got of this squirrel on a what ??
> @timoc  could it be a  more vintage posser View attachment 257165
> whadya think...
> 
> View attachment 257166


Giant acorn.....bronzed.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 19, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Giant acorn.....bronzed.


Yes you are correct but not bronzed.... read about the dastardly thing here....who knew  about that squirrel war

https://cutetropolis.com/2021/05/21/this-week-in-squirrel-history/


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 21, 2022)




----------

